# UKBFF MuscleTalk Championships 2010: June 27th



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Is anyone from UK-Muscle thinking of competing at our show in 3 weeks? It's a UKBFF qualifier for the Finals in October and, although our first, is looking to be a great show.

details below

The First UKBFF MuscleTalk Championships will be held on Sunday 27th June 2010 at The Corn Exchange, St Paul's Square, Bedford MK40 1SL

The show will be under the United Kingdom Bodybuilding and Fitness Federation (UKBFF) rules as a qualifier for the 2010 UKBFF Finals

Special guest appearances:

British Heavyweight Champ Daz Ball

UK Strongest Man & 4 times World's Strongest Man Finalist Terry Hollands

And more!

Tickets:

Available now from Bedford Corn Exchange: 01234 269519

Price £15.00

Children under 14 free (if accompanied by an adult)

Show programme:

Registration: 12noon

Doors open: 1.00pm

Show starts: 2.00pm (run through)

Competitors:

Download your entry form

and send to:

MuscleTalk

5 Sterling House

29 Victoria Street

Kettering

Northants NN16 0BU

Classes:

Juniors under 21 years

Masters Men over 40 years

Masters Men over 50 years

BodyFitness

Intermediates up to 80kg

Intermediates up to 90kg

Intermediates over 90kg

Ladies Fitness

Classic Bodybuilding

Ladies Bodybuilding

Men up to 70kg

Men up to 80kg

Men up to 90kg

Men up to 100kg

Men up over 100kg

Overall Mr MuscleTalk

Tanning:

No instant cream tan (any and every brand) will be allowed at any UKBFF shows. Anybody who uses an instant cream tan on the day of the event, which comes off, will be asked to wipe it off.

** Spray tanning service available on the morning of the show at Flexibility Gym, Bedford, right by Bedford Corn Exchange **

Dressing rooms:

Competitors' dressing rooms available male & female with showers and pump up area

More information:

MuscleTalk: 01536 484631 / [email protected]

Corpus Fitness - Luke Nichols: 01234 269164 / 07884 001520

T

Facebook here: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=314710257302&ref=ts

We have all the UKBFF categories and guest appearances from top strongman Terry Hollands and UKBFF superheavyweight Daz Ball. There'll also be other top bodybuilding names around in the audience including pros Shaun Joseph-Tavernier Simon Cohen, James Llewellin and more.

The event is presented by UKBFF heavyweight Luke Nichols and me, and it will be me as the MC (pending my voice issues).

It's in Bedford on 27th June. Any questions please ask me here.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ll be there in the classics


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im going to watch


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

You know I'm there James.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

I will be going to watch


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Im doing the super heavies


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll be watching.....and helping a wee chap on the day.

Lou X


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

I,m competing in the under 80,s!!


----------



## IFBB PRO (Jan 3, 2009)

Going To Be a Great Day James cant wait:thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I guess I'll drag my sorry ripped ass along to watch )

J


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

supercell said:


> I guess I'll drag my sorry ripped ass along to watch )
> 
> J


Great - I'll add you to the list of 'stars' appearing


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

The dragon said:


> You know I'm there James.


Looking forward to seeing your improvements Rob!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Im doing the *super fatties*


Great, you'll win


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Lou said:


> I'll be watching.....and helping a wee chap on the day.
> 
> Lou X


Great - just PMed you, Lou.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

micky said:


> I,m competing in the under 80,s!!


And you're looking brilliant too mate.

Here's a pick of Micky when he did the guest spot at Body Power:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

If there are tickets left I will try to get up there... just have to ask the warden for leave...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've copy and pasted the "details" James mate so those interested don't have to go and visit the lesser known muscle talk site :lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

muscle what site?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Im doing the super heavies


I'll join ya.... was supposed to be doing bodyfitness.... :lol:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I've copy and pasted the "details" James mate so those interested don't have to go and visit the lesser known muscle talk site :lol:


Cool, I was trying to keep the opening post short and easier for people to the read...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Ok so who is going to spectate then?? I will be there... is the train station near to the venue? (will probably have to train it as the mrs might need the car...)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'll join ya.... was supposed to be doing bodyfitness.... :lol:


Ha ha I'll be there too....



Greyphantom said:


> Ok so who is going to spectate then?? I will be there... is the train station near to the venue? (will probably have to train it as the mrs might need the car...)


I'll be spectating - possibly dressed as a corpse as it's the Zombie Walk that day.....the station is a mile or so away, not a particularly long or terrible walk. There's a discount voucher for Subway on the tickets as well which is good - there are 3 Subways in Bedford :laugh:

Nando's is only a few yards from the venue too


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I'll be there too....
> 
> I'll be spectating - possibly dressed as a corpse as it's the Zombie Walk that day.....the station is a mile or so away, not a particularly long or terrible walk. There's a discount voucher for Subway on the tickets as well which is good - there are 3 Subways in Bedford :laugh:
> 
> Nando's is only a few yards from the venue too


well text me about tickets bex - will join you - not dressing like a zombie though


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I'll be there too....
> 
> I'll be spectating - possibly dressed as a corpse as it's the Zombie Walk that day.....the station is a mile or so away, not a particularly long or terrible walk. There's a discount voucher for Subway on the tickets as well which is good - there are 3 Subways in Bedford :laugh:
> 
> Nando's is only a few yards from the venue too


Thanks Beks, just called the box office and they are busy so will call me back.. sigh... cool re the walk, will be my cardio for the day lol...

Nandos... oh yeah... I feel a couple of prego rolls coming on... anyone else?


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

There's food available at the venue, plus there are going to be trade stands selling protein bars, RTDs, etc. Also, there are food stalls in the market place outside, and, like Beck says, Subway and Nandos are nearby


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Thanks Beks, just called the box office and they are busy so will call me back.. sigh...


The box office can take credit cards. Alternatively you can buy tickets direct from us by paypal [email protected] (include what it's for, how many tickets and your postal address please!) or via cheque to 'Healthy Action' to:

Healthy Action

5 Sterling House

29 Victoria Street

Kettering

Northants NN16 0BU

Any enquiries for anything to do with the show please call Hazel or me on 01536 484631 (office hours) or email [email protected]

Yes, there will be tickets on the door, but when they're sold out they're sold out.

Kids under 14 years - free

Competitors do not need a ticket for entry.

Hazel and Sianne are running the door and their word is final. If someone turns up and says 'James says I can get in free' and Hazel says 'no', that means no. I will not be undermining her word and I hope no one expects me to!


----------



## costacurtis (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey James, any idea which of the more experienced guys will be competing? (e.g. stu core etc.)


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ex-SRD said:


> The box office can take credit cards. Alternatively you can buy tickets direct from us by paypal [email protected] (include what it's for, how many tickets and your postal address please!) or via cheque to 'Healthy Action' to:
> 
> Healthy Action
> 
> ...


Good to see the womans in charge :lol: :rockon:

On a serious note, looking forward to the show James


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Ex-SRD said:


> There's food available at the venue, plus there are going to be trade stands selling protein bars, RTDs, etc. Also, there are food stalls in the market place outside, and, like Beck says, Subway and Nandos are nearby


Thats good news, I was going to ask about that, will bring some readies with me then...



Ex-SRD said:


> The box office can take credit cards. Alternatively you can buy tickets direct from us by paypal [email protected] (include what it's for, how many tickets and your postal address please!) or via cheque to 'Healthy Action' to:
> 
> Healthy Action
> 
> ...


Thanks James, got through this morning and bought me ticket... just need to plan how to get there now... looking forward to it mate...


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

I will be there to cheer Micky on in the under 80's also helping a junior.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

costacurtis said:


> Hey James, any idea which of the more experienced guys will be competing? (e.g. stu core etc.)


I don't at the mo, sorry. If I hear, I'll keep you all up to date


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> Thats good news, I was going to ask about that, will bring some readies with me then...
> 
> Thanks James, got through this morning and bought me ticket... just need to plan how to get there now... looking forward to it mate...


Trains run regularly from St Pancras.....either London Midland or First Capital Connect - FCC are slower but run more often

Jem, what do you want to know about tickets? Got mine from the supplement shop - 01234 269164


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks Beks... if I have to take the train I noticed that from mine its like a 3 and a bit hour journey, by car its just over 2... hmmm wonder if I can talk the mrs into doing some gardening that week... lol...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Trains run regularly from St Pancras.....either London Midland or First Capital Connect - FCC are slower but run more often
> 
> Jem, what do you want to know about tickets? Got mine from the supplement shop - 01234 269164


I'm sorted :thumb: I will be there :thumbup1:


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks John, will see you there buddy!!!


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

Tickets selling fast will hold some back for the day, but best get in early to make sure. Venue is great 550seater, lots of trade stands, bar, food, as mentioned Nandos,Pizza hut,chinese buffet,subway,maccyd's all nearby. Overnightstayers listed few hotels and numbers on MT site. Tanning is 100yards away at gym, so if need one get it booked.

Box office is 01234 269519. OR Corpus fitness 01234 269164 [wont always get answered as too busy!]. Look forward to seeing you all.

Luke Nichols.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ill be taking photo of all the competitors with the normal photographers..i also think Eric will be doing the DVD...

Make sure you grab a form..

Fivos


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

So are we talking about a nandos meet up before the show or should I start a separate thread for that?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> So are we talking about a nandos meet up before the show or should I start a separate thread for that?


Does it HAVE to be nandos - it's my cheat day - I dont want p!ssin chicken :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jem said:


> Does it HAVE to be nandos - it's my cheat day - I dont want p!ssin chicken :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO... pick anywhere dear lady (I dont know the area though so leave it to the wise folk that do)... my pie hole dont mind whats shoved in... plus I was thinking prego steak rolls at nandos hmmm


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

Jem said:


> Does it HAVE to be nandos - it's my cheat day - I dont want p!ssin chicken :lol: :lol: :lol:


There is a good Chinese buffet just off of the Pedestrian part of the High Street but beware as they only take card above a certain amount so make sure you have cash with you.

Tavistock Street which is just up from the main shopping area in Bedford has 20+ Restaurants and take aways on it. A couple of the Indian restaurants on there look pretty good and are always fairly busy. There is also a nice Italian on St Peters Street. I'm not sure how all of the restaurants are as I only Travel up here for my business and live in West London but the Italian and Chinese I have been to and they where very good.


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

Also for Hotel choice Travel lodge on Brickhill Drive and Holiday inn on the A421 are cheap choices at roughly £50 a night. There both basic but still good.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Depends what you're into. Apart from Nando's plenty of Subways - McD's BK and KFC nearby, bearing in mind it's a Sunday though.....couple of Chinese buffets about too, think there's an Indian one nearby not sure if it's any good though

http://www.rubymurrayrestaurant.co.uk/

http://www.chinapalace-restaurant.net/Contact.asp

http://www.dragonbedford.co.uk/home.html

http://www.thesizzlingwokbedford.co.uk/


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Chinese always does it for me... mmmm... but anywhere is good...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

seperate thread maybe ? - I hate chinese LOL


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jem said:


> seperate thread maybe ? - I hate chinese LOL


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/102093-ukm-meet-up-bedford-muscletalk-show.html#post1712483

Done Jem...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jem said:


> seperate thread maybe ? - I hate chinese LOL


Yeah yeah you were veggie up until recently..I'm sure there's something you'd like :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Yeah yeah you were veggie up until recently..I'm sure there's something you'd like :laugh:


Actually ! you make a fair point there :confused1: I've not had one since becoming a full on carnivore :lol: cannot get enough of beef these days :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jem said:


> Actually ! you make a fair point there :confused1: I've not had one since becoming a full on carnivore :lol: *cannot get enough of beef these days* :thumb:  :thumb:


Too many thoughts... head exploding... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Luke, Hazel and I have visited the venue today for some final preperations - all is in order and we're gioing to have a great event!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Excellent stuff James... really looking forward to it...


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

The bad news is the show clashes with the football!

The good news is we're organised a TV in the bar area next to the trade stands!!


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Forward thinking James!!!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing some of you guys tomorrow. Please do come over and introduce yourselves


----------



## BenM (Sep 12, 2009)

my gf and I are really looking forward to coming up to this show today. It will be her first and I haven't been to a show for a long time. Will be good to see the UK boys and girls at their best. Good luck to all the competitors.


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

I,m all ready to do the u80 class, prep gone well, come say hi if your about!!!wish me luck!!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

micky said:


> I,m all ready to do the u80 class, prep gone well, come say hi if your about!!!wish me luck!!!


Not gonna be there but good luck dude :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'll be there, though I'm gutted it clashes with the Zombie Walk :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Venue was roasting hot !!!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

What a great show!! Nice to meet you James and very nicely done mate, good standard of competitors, Terry Hollands seminar was a nice change to the norm and Daz Ball was out of this world!!! Met a lot of nice people and everyone was so friendly, well worth the trip up from wales :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Jem said:


> Venue was roasting hot !!!!


the hottest day in the UK this year so far + stage lights + 350 people= hot hot hot :lol:

The AC did need to be cranked up i agree :laugh:

Luckily i had a big fan in front of me on the press table :tongue:



big silver back said:


> What a great show!! Nice to meet you James and very nicely done mate, good standard of competitors, Terry Hollands seminar was a nice change to the norm and Daz Ball was out of this world!!! Met a lot of nice people and everyone was so friendly, well worth the trip up from wales :thumb:


Daz was huuuuuuuuge, i remember mouthing the words "W....T.....F"

Roll on the british finals!!

You came from wales? frikkin hell, i thought i made a 'journey' coming from portsmouth! :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Daz was huuuuuuuuge, i remember mouthing the words "W....T.....F"

Roll on the british finals!!

You came from wales? frikkin hell, i thought i made a 'journey' coming from portsmouth! :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> the hottest day in the UK this year so far + stage lights + 350 people= hot hot hot :lol:
> 
> The AC did need to be cranked up i agree :laugh:
> 
> ...


We saw you sitting down there... lucky sob with the fan 

Yeah I believe the same words were said by many, not just mouthed but he looked freaking awesome and not far off condition either for the brits...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

but you didnt have to put up with eric guy's jokes!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> but you didnt have to put up with eric guy's jokes!


True so true LOL...but i guess wouldnt be the same without him :tongue:

Good to see you mate..

Fivos


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL!! You are so right Fiv, Eric is part of the furniture, a show wouldn't be the same without him or his jokes.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Fivos said:


> True so true LOL...but i guess wouldnt be the same without him :tongue:
> 
> Good to see you mate..
> 
> Fivos


A show wouldnt be a show without a knock knock joke or a rendition of elvis :lol:

good to see you too mate :beer:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

A good turnout condsidering the football. Competitor standard was great.

Thanks to all who came and good to meat some of you guys


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Really well run show, am proud to be Mr.Muscletalk 2010!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

micky said:


> Really well run show, am proud to be Mr.Muscletalk 2010!!


Well deserved there Micky, awesome condition on the day...!!!


----------



## carl DY (Jun 9, 2010)

great show the weekend lads and lasses!!! think the nice weather and a certain **** football team kept the numbers down!!! thanks from DY NUTRITION for letting us take part in the event nice one james!!!

carl


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Well deserved there Micky, awesome condition on the day...!!!


Thank-you!!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great show James, thought it would be with you guys running it so I wasn't surprised! And Daz was just M A S S I V E :lol:

Also thought the sound system was brilliant :rockon:


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> Great show James, thought it would be with you guys running it so I wasn't surprised! And Daz was just M A S S I V E :lol:
> 
> Also thought the sound system was brilliant :rockon:


 Thanks for noticing the great sound system, went to the venue on 3 seperate vists to get this just right, the DJ was nervous as hell first time he been left in charge of it all, but after the first class was up and running.,even the staff of venue were impressed with our running of it and have even asked about doing other events....Will be putting it on again next year for sure. Luke.


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Great to hear Luke!!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Manimal said:


> Thanks for noticing the great sound system, went to the venue on 3 seperate vists to get this just right, the DJ was nervous as hell first time he been left in charge of it all, but after the first class was up and running.,even the staff of venue were impressed with our running of it and have even asked about doing other events....Will be putting it on again next year for sure. Luke.


Thats great news Luke! Made such a nice to change to watch a show with a real good sound system, both Me and Fiv noticed it straight away! It makes such a difference :thumb:

ps didnt realised you were Manimal on here


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

micky said:


> Thank-you!!


Yep you looked good from here we were sitting :thumb:



Manimal said:


> Thanks for noticing the great sound system, went to the venue on 3 seperate vists to get this just right, the DJ was nervous as hell first time he been left in charge of it all, but after the first class was up and running.,even the staff of venue were impressed with our running of it and have even asked about doing other events....*Will be putting it on again next year for sure. Luke*.


Glad to hear it!!!!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I've had a few complaints about the lack of jokes I told. I take this criticism on board and will ensure I crack loads more next year :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

At least you didnt sing mate...


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

micky said:


> Really well run show, am proud to be Mr.Muscletalk 2010!!


A clear, deserving winner there Micky. It was clear when you pumped up backstage that you had nailed it just right on the day. Look forward to seeing you guys at weekend & hope you aren't 100kg already :laugh:.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

James,

congrats on a very well run show indeed. Maybe you ain't destined for a career in stand up but you run a tight ship.

Look forward to next years show.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Nine Pack said:


> James,
> 
> congrats on a very well run show indeed. Maybe you ain't destined for a career in stand up but you run a tight ship.
> 
> Look forward to next years show.


Cheers mate. I had to hold myself back a couple of times in those pauses from telling a couple of jokes. I think the audience would have left!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

If any competitors want their music CDs back, please email [email protected]


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds like a great show and a real shame I couldn't go. Congratulations James, everyone I have spoken to has sung its praises.

As for the joke telling I can definately reiterate that James definately should stick to what he knows best.

However, the 'Two Nuns in a bath' joke would have gone down a storm though mate.......Always next year eh?!

J


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

supercell said:


> Sounds like a great show and a real shame I couldn't go. Congratulations James, everyone I have spoken to has sung its praises.
> 
> As for the joke telling I can definately reiterate that *James definately should stick to what he knows best.*
> 
> ...


So I should crack the jokes then mate?

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> So I should crack the jokes then mate?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


LMAO.................................................Spot on mate! :lol:

J


----------

